# Had Oral board...confusing as to what happened



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

I had my oral board and such. I was surprised at the length of time, about 20 minutes long. I had no scenarios, no ethics questions, it was like answering questions on a blind date. "How's your dad" (hes a firefighter), "What do you do for fun?" "How's work?" "What do you do at work?" "Any interesting stories in the world of store security?" and then write why I wanted to be a police officer. That was it. I am kinda worried like I did something wrong. They said my background was clean, not even a speeding ticket, which is true. The other guys ahead of me 1 left crying almost, the other was about the same length as mine. What does this mean? I am just confused because it was like no oral board I have ever been to. 2 guys didn't even say anything.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

What kind of position was it for? FT police, civil service, non civil service, R/I, state, federal, college, aux., special, deputy, CO, chief, sheriff... yea thats all I can think of


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Was it Quincy? and do you know the Mayor?


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Full time position...and no it was no Quincy...How can I interpret an interview like that?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

LawMan2545 said:


> I had my oral board and such. I was surprised at the length of time, about 20 minutes long. I had no scenarios, no ethics questions, it was like answering questions on a blind date. "How's your dad" (hes a firefighter), "What do you do for fun?" "How's work?" "What do you do at work?" "Any interesting stories in the world of store security?" and then write why I wanted to be a police officer. That was it. I am kinda worried like I did something wrong. They said my background was clean, not even a speeding ticket, which is true. The other guys ahead of me 1 left crying almost, the other was about the same length as mine. What does this mean? I am just confused because it was like no oral board I have ever been to. 2 guys didn't even say anything.


As long as Simon Cowell liked you, I think you're all set.  
P.S. - What was Paula Abdul wearing? :wl:


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L: :L: :L:
> 
> Yes what was she wearing and did she try to suduce you?????


Actually she was in a conservative business suit...However Clay Aiken gave me a wink from the audience, that was a little odd so I had Ruben sit on him because I'm Kelly Clarkson's


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L: :L: :L:
> 
> Yes what was she wearing and did she try to suduce you?????


She was wearing me, and she was too busy with me to even notice there was a board, an interview or an applicant. She did notice it was oral however.... :wub:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> She was wearing me, and she was too busy with me to even notice there was a board, an interview or an applicant. She did notice it was oral however.... :wub:





USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: Ya, Jon, she can be wild like that, So...um... Jon, How did I taste? :L: :L:


Your gone, both-a-yous, and its beyond the point of no return...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L:
> 
> Ya, Jon, she can be wild like that, So...um... Jon, How did I taste? :L: :L:


:L::L::L: "Now thats just wrong"


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

LawMan,

It's tough to really interpret interviews like that. Quite often though interviews like that try to help establish what kind of person you are, your ability to interact with others. Whats your background like? If you already have LE experience they may not give you the usual scenarios given to newbies as they would expect you already know what you're doing. They could have merely tried to see how you "fit in".


----------

